# Wilson Classic Super Grade



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I won an auction for an ANIB Classic Supergrade. Its been fired less than 300 rounds and looks brand new. The good news is that I got it for $11-$1200 less than what they sell for new from Wilson and without the 9 month wait.

I may have a new favorite 1911 when it arrives. Its Wilson's top of the line pistol, so it better be good. I will have it sometime next week. Its got the stainless frame and blued slide with Cocobolo grips.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_super.htm

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/p_supergrade.asp

I have a Wilson CQB and think the quality of these guns are top notch.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrat sound like you got a great deal.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that's fantastic. That slide should run like it's on ball bearings. Tigger break between 3and 4lbs like glass. Hope it all works out for ya. Good luck.


----------

